# Lancaster, PA CCO (Tanger Outlets)



## Rubenesquex3 (Sep 21, 2009)

Has anyone been to this CCO recently? I was just there yesterday and they had a lot of newer products in... I was quite surprised because they have been running low recently on some of their MAC items. Definitely check this CCO out if you're in the area!

Also, does anyone know how regularly they receive shipments? I've been on the hunt for the Little Darlings Lustreglasses and I've heard they pop up from time to time at CCO's. =)


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 9, 2010)

I was just at the Lancaster outlets not too long ago. Where exactly is the CCO, which stores are near it? I have to go next time I am up there!


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 26, 2010)

I have plans to visit this when I go to visit my relatives in Narvon but didnt want to drive over there if there's nothing good. Doesnt look like anyone's been there in ages.


----------

